# MDMA Crystals (PICTURES)



## kieranttt (May 22, 2011)

Some very pure MDMA Crystals, lasts so long!

Feel free to ask any questions


----------



## Puffer Fish (May 22, 2011)

What type of questions would YOU like US to Ask YOU ?
Did YOU eat them ALL yourself ?
How was IT ?


----------



## kieranttt (May 22, 2011)

Puffer Fish said:


> What type of questions would YOU like US to Ask YOU ?
> Did YOU eat them ALL yourself ?
> How was IT ?



Me and a friend ate and snorted them, the feeling was so intense! alot better visually then what i expected. everything was abit more radiant


----------



## Puffer Fish (May 22, 2011)

That is very interesting .... DID you test your product with _*Marquis reagent* ?
How do you know of the purity of given compound ?
_I do not do MDMA as it _lacks the 'visuals'_ you speak of.
Define, experienced visuals ...
I have been high on 2CB since last nigh ... lots of visuals here !!


----------



## Martins (May 22, 2011)

Nice bro keep it up


----------



## kieranttt (May 22, 2011)

Puffer Fish said:


> That is very interesting .... DID you test your product with _*Marquis reagent* ?
> How do you know of the purity of given compound ?
> _I do not do MDMA as it _lacks the 'visuals'_ you speak of.
> Define, experienced visuals ...
> I have been high on 2CB since last nigh ... lots of visuals here !!


Just a very trusted source. for people who havent too much experience with molly, you can rack up the smallest amounts and get to a nice level gradually. 

my vision had a fish eye sort of look, all coming from one point like straight ahead of me. my walls are orange and i had a small cfl on and the room was just insanely radiant and insanely clear!


----------



## Puffer Fish (May 22, 2011)

kieranttt said:


> Just a very trusted source. for people who havent too much experience with molly, you can rack up the smallest amounts and get to a nice level gradually.
> 
> my vision had a fish eye sort of look, all coming from one point like straight ahead of me. my walls are orange and i had a small cfl on and the room was just insanely radiant and insanely clear!


This indeed sounds like an MDMA visual !!


----------



## kieranttt (May 22, 2011)

Puffer Fish said:


> This indeed sounds like an MDMA visual !!


hahah, this happens to be my first connect with molly. I got fucking lucky haha


----------



## Ellis Dee (May 22, 2011)

Ah, nice stuff.

I have been eating away at an eighth of molly for the better part of 3 years. But I have to agree with Puffer; 2c-b is much more intriguing. I have never used both together though, something which has received some incredible reviews.


----------



## mccumcumber (May 22, 2011)

I've never had a good experience with mdma crystals... I'm glad you have though! Maybe I should give them another chance...


----------



## kieranttt (May 22, 2011)

mccumcumber said:


> I've never had a good experience with mdma crystals... I'm glad you have though! Maybe I should give them another chance...


last night i went to party with a gram of molly, ended up getting lost and making a double bed out of compressed hay in a barn with some girl whilst my friend ( his first time) got hit with a bottle twice and thrown out three times. Somehow i got him back in each time and came home with a bottle of whisky, .7-9 of coke and twenty quid none of which where mine 

so the moral of that is definitely give them another try if the source is good!


----------



## KindGrower (Jun 4, 2011)

I just busted a nut. That shit looks funk!


----------



## Tenner (Jun 5, 2011)

My mdma looks like dirt off the ground compared to those babies, lol What a goodn


----------



## Puffer Fish (Jun 5, 2011)

Friends ... MDMA crystals have nothing on the Robo-Uniformed and Consistent shards of Ketamine ... quite a site for eyeballs ...
Love Your Pics tho ... ca you do a close up (I also have seen MDMA resembling sand ... Yours looks almost metallic and compressed)
Close UPs would be appreciated ...

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,












,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,[video=youtube;nhPaWIeULKk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nhPaWIeULKk&feature=related[/video]



I am on the run FROM ANC i Hope he Sees this Video !!
ANC ... If You see this TAG ... You are IT !!


----------



## Tenner (Jun 5, 2011)

The difference in purity of my mdma crystals & ketamine is just plain wrong!!

I do hope they legalise drugs one day and its all *snow white!*

We aren`t just drug users, we are bi-product users too 

Sorry for them being in baggies, was in a hurry and kept having people coming into my room lol 

I had someone forget their keys and knock on my room window at 2am the other morning while attempting to rail a line  They didn`t see me but it was all hyperspeed!


----------



## maganza (Jun 5, 2011)

Lol his crystalls are not compressed...they simply have not been broken into small pieces..i can also get some of that crystall goodnes..just a bit browner but still very pure. I have never taken a pill always been crystals and im pretty sure i have been making the right decision lol. The peak is just super intense, very clean high. 

Hope everyone gets a chance to try some in crystal form for the real deal (they mix so much shit in with pills..)

Only downside is the taste.. «i dont even want to start describing how bad that shit tastes lol, my advice is wrap some up in some rolling paper and down it goes, its what we call in my country a crystal bomb lol


----------



## Puffer Fish (Jun 5, 2011)

How about doing it like a pro and getting some empty gel caps ??

=)


----------



## keepitcoastal (Jun 5, 2011)

i got a gram of some super pure powderd white mdma that .1 will have you rollin hard! you would die taking more than .3


----------



## maganza (Jun 5, 2011)

lol i would not say die with .3 i usually take a quarter so .125, the perfect dose imo

but yes i think one gram can be deadly people dont really seem to know that and think the more you take the better it gets..try waiting for a year in between so its just like the first time


----------



## Tenner (Jun 6, 2011)

I`m not really a high doser, last dose was at home and 70mg with this stuff, veeeery smooth! Went to the local offlicence to get a few Guinnes, I just felt fantastic. I don`t see a reason to get everything to feel nice like yawns and such, lol Just the guy in the shop would drop something from the rack while buying booze, I`d be picking it up and super chatting with every convo with a person ending with have a good night!! 

I have no idea why someone would take a gram of this stuff, respect for the neurons brotha 

Yeah Puffer I`m getting some gelcaps from a friend  The Crystal Bomb`s keep opening up as they are going down my gullet


----------



## rosecitypapa (Jun 6, 2011)

Tenner said:


> View attachment 1634212
> 
> The difference in purity of my mdma crystals & ketamine is just plain wrong!!
> 
> ...


You can wash with anhydrous acetone to brighten up those crystals. Not so difficult and increases the purity, sometimes quite substantially depending on the starting composition.


----------



## Tenner (Jun 6, 2011)

rosecitypapa said:


> You can wash with anhydrous acetone to brighten up those crystals. Not so difficult and increases the purity, sometimes quite substantially depending on the starting composition.


That sounds useful, is there any reason why I should do this? Any idea whats giving it the brown colour? I guess it would make it better for insufflation?


----------



## keepitcoastal (Jun 6, 2011)

no i would say DIE. i could cut this shit with a gram of vitamin c and anybody who took it would still be rollin hard off a point


----------



## Tenner (Jun 6, 2011)

keepitcoastal said:


> no i would say DIE. i could cut this shit with a gram of vitamin c and anybody who took it would still be rollin hard off a point


Huh? For starters I got mine from someone I know. I also have tried it...

Seriously, 30mg of this stuff and you can feel the roll, I don`t think its cut dude. It was .15 less than expected but I`m not even unhappy


----------



## ANC (Jun 6, 2011)

Puffer Fish said:


> That is very interesting .... DID you test your product with _*Marquis reagent* ?
> How do you know of the purity of given compound ?
> _I do not do MDMA as it _lacks the 'visuals'_ you speak of.
> Define, experienced visuals ...
> I have been high on 2CB since last nigh ... lots of visuals here !!


MDMA is one of my favourite halucinogens, yep, you heard me right.
After a night's frying and and hour or so of napping, or just sitting quietly I consistantly get some of the nicest visuals this side of DMT.


----------



## keepitcoastal (Jun 6, 2011)

Tenner said:


> Huh? For starters I got mine from someone I know. I also have tried it...
> 
> Seriously, 30mg of this stuff and you can feel the roll, I don`t think its cut dude. It was .15 less than expected but I`m not even unhappy


 sorry i should have quoted who i was talking to. i was responding about my post on the last page


----------



## rosecitypapa (Jun 6, 2011)

Tenner said:


> That sounds useful, is there any reason why I should do this? Any idea whats giving it the brown colour? I guess it would make it better for insufflation?


The brown color is an excess reactant - depends on your standards if you want to purify it further. Up the nose is probably the worse way to ingest it (in terms of comfort) Up the pooper or ingest grapefruit juice prior to oral ingestion for best results.

Look in the last section on recrystalization for a better insight in what is involved.
http://www.erowid.org/archive/rhodium/chemistry/brightstar.mdma.html


----------



## stelthy (Jun 6, 2011)

HI I have a few questions... I have abused Alcohol to the Max. I have Tripped hard on shrooms (Mexican Cubensis) I smoke good bud regularly, and have dabbled with coke, but am really interested to know how much MDMA is suggested as a safe amount to do on your 1st go ?? Also what happens...how long does it take to feel something ?? How long does it last ?? what brings you down (if needed) ?? Can I drink Alcohol at t6he same time ?? 

Really I just wanna know everything about it..Also like how to tell the difference between good and bad stuff, is it dangerous ?? can you O/D on it ?? etc etc...

Be glad of any and all replies  many thanks - STELTHY


----------



## `Dave (Jun 6, 2011)

stelthy said:


> HI I have a few questions... I have abused Alcohol to the Max. I have Tripped hard on shrooms (Mexican Cubensis) I smoke good bud regularly, and have dabbled with coke, but am really interested to know how much MDMA is suggested as a safe amount to do on your 1st go ?? Also what happens...how long does it take to feel something ?? How long does it last ?? what brings you down (if needed) ?? Can I drink Alcohol at t6he same time ??
> 
> Really I just wanna know everything about it..Also like how to tell the difference between good and bad stuff, is it dangerous ?? can you O/D on it ?? etc etc...
> 
> Be glad of any and all replies  many thanks - STELTHY


#

doubt you would od really unless your slamming grams+ i got a few mates who had half gram bombs their first times haha they were FUCKED to say the least buy obviousily enjoyed it serious case of body gurns haha


----------



## Tenner (Jun 6, 2011)

stelthy said:


> HI I have a few questions... I have abused Alcohol to the Max. I have Tripped hard on shrooms (Mexican Cubensis) I smoke good bud regularly, and have dabbled with coke, but am really interested to know how much MDMA is suggested as a safe amount to do on your 1st go ?? Also what happens...how long does it take to feel something ?? How long does it last ?? what brings you down (if needed) ?? Can I drink Alcohol at t6he same time ??
> 
> Really I just wanna know everything about it..Also like how to tell the difference between good and bad stuff, is it dangerous ?? can you O/D on it ?? etc etc...
> 
> Be glad of any and all replies  many thanks - STELTHY


Depends where you are and what sort of a night it is I guess. Yes people do bomb 500mg`s like Dave said, I did 300mg on my first night probs 120 or so at first and the rest redose redose. 

Also depends on how much mdma you have, unless your a "heavy hitter" go for 80min 150max in my advice but I go easy. Alcohol isn`t the best idea but its do-able. Bud will be great for when its wearing off. Propably peak in an hour to hour and half then anywhere from 2-3 hours? Don`t let yourself come down, get a happy moment 3 hours in and you will find your face in a massive grin again  Its sorta "reviveable" like any drug... 

If you want alcohol just have a drink or two. I`d advise pints and not vodka  If your dancing hard try drink a pint of water an hour and no more. 

When I take mdma I sorta feel a little kinda high in the beginning and then all the come-up happens very suddenly. You come to a 5 minute timespace where it all happens, heart beats like mad and you get up if your sitting down and start moving around  It makes everything feel great, everybody is your best friend, very talkative, big ass pupils, you have the ability to chat up anyone around you, literally. You will realise you can talk like an engine or listen like your someones best buddy.

Your looks and the way you act is will be pretty obvious as to what your doing if your taking more than 100mg  Have some trance or techno going, I listen to musics I never would, Vocal Trance is great, maybe DJ Tiesto/Armin Van Buuren etc... 

You won`t be dissapointed its a great feeling  Look at it as a "3 hour lecture about happiness from a chemical teacher" and try and carry some aspects of the feeling to your life, let it teach you what its like to be a social butterfly and enjoy life to the max!!


----------



## rosecitypapa (Jun 6, 2011)

Old school pills were around 125 mg. I think I've had maybe 1 or 2 pills that had that dose over the years but certainly not in the last decade. When rolling, pre-loading with 5-htp and taking some when after the peak helps for a smooth re-entry and lengthens the roll a bit. An SSRI like prozac or zolof when you are done and ready to sleep mitigates any long-term negative effects that might be possible. 

A roll usually lasts about 6 hrs, <= 1 hr to notice effects. Best if done on an empty stomach or with some grapefruit juice (contains enzyme that inhibits the breakdown of mdma) You'll know if you have the real deal if your heart opens, fear disintegrates and you want to reach out to touch and be touched.

If you are into abusing substances then you'll want to check out ibogaine. Not having personally experience with it myself, I heard that compound will straighten out your shit real straight. You'll have a visit from your ancestors and it's been very effective in breaking hard drug abusers of their habits.

btw, you can OD on mdma, however most of the deaths reported have been associated with dehydration from victims in a club environment with no access to water.


----------



## Tenner (Jun 6, 2011)

Thought I`d share this from the link rosecitypapa sent, +Rep buddy!

The crystals will be a brown-yellow color. Now scrape the crystals into a jar, and pour ~20mL of acetone onto them. Swirl the mixture. The crystals won't dissolve - but a lot of the brown will. The brown-acetone is poured off, and the acetone wash is repeated.
After the acetone wash, dry the crystals. You should have around 15g of dry crystals. That's 150 hits. The now 'almost white' crystals have melting point values over the range from 145-153 ° C, depending on how much water was in there during crystallization. And these crystals are ready for consumption. 60mg is not enough. 80mg is great for my wife. 100mg is a great dose. 125mg is balls-to-the-wall. 150mg is too much. For me at least. Fun for me is actually 80mg MDMA+70mg MDA in one pill. WHOH. But I guess you'll have to do another synth - right?


I`m going to get some Acetone to clean some stuff of my room walls prior to inspection, might give 200mg of crystals a go and see how it works out... Handy info to know though thanks!


----------



## rosecitypapa (Jun 6, 2011)

Tenner said:


> Thought I`d share this from the link rosecitypapa sent, +Rep buddy!
> 
> The crystals will be a brown-yellow color. Now scrape the crystals into a jar, and pour ~20mL of acetone onto them. Swirl the mixture. The crystals won't dissolve - but a lot of the brown will. The brown-acetone is poured off, and the acetone wash is repeated.
> After the acetone wash, dry the crystals. You should have around 15g of dry crystals. That's 150 hits. The now 'almost white' crystals have melting point values over the range from 145-153 ° C, depending on how much water was in there during crystallization. And these crystals are ready for consumption. 60mg is not enough. 80mg is great for my wife. 100mg is a great dose. 125mg is balls-to-the-wall. 150mg is too much. For me at least. Fun for me is actually 80mg MDMA+70mg MDA in one pill. WHOH. But I guess you'll have to do another synth - right?
> ...


Remember, it has to be anhydrous acetone. It's easy enough, take a couple of pounds of epsom salts and put into oven to bake dry and then put into your acetone to dry it. Otherwise you'll get diddly for the mdma will desolve in the water fraction of acetone not properly dried.


----------



## Beetle Juice (Jun 6, 2011)

Nice lookin moon rocks. I'm guessing they're dutch?

My friend's old stash:


----------



## DarthD3vl (Jun 8, 2011)

been years since i've been able to get my hands on any kind of rolls, no pure or pills... suuckks..


----------



## Puffer Fish (Jun 8, 2011)

DarthD3vl said:


> been years since i've been able to get my hands on any kind of rolls, no pure or pills... suuckks..


Why is that D ?
Does the ROlly Molly Polly Fairy NOT deliver in your _nick of the woods_ ?







.............


----------



## DarthD3vl (Jun 8, 2011)

I guess not lol, I used to get them all the time, then the quality of pills started to drop off, and i just quit em totally, now i cant find them for the life of me... I did buy and 8th molly from a good friend, but I messed it up during delivery and ended up lost in mail land... SSuuuucckkkksss.. lol


----------



## Puffer Fish (Jun 8, 2011)

I can not EAT that/those thingZZ for the LOVE OF ME .... but there is certainly something to say about the _lovey and gushy and squishy feeling_ of the 'Hug Drug'
With s certain citrus freshness reminiscent of chewing a fresh stick of OF the NEW MYSTERIOUS Flavor of STRIDE ....

[video=youtube;jzLkRr2g3aA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jzLkRr2g3aA[/video]


----------



## kieranttt (Jun 9, 2011)

Didn't know people where responding to this hahaha. 

that is the whitest the rocks have been, these days they tend to be more like glass. and by glass i mean shards of glass its BEAUTIFUL. 

not had one person get some and not get some more atleast 4 more times the next week hahah. Everyone is loving molly in my town right now haha


----------



## hiphip247 (Jun 9, 2011)

everyone loves them some molly. i still think they cops are looking for the lost girl molly at edc orlando lol.


----------



## ANC (Jun 9, 2011)

I wish EVERY night could be the first night you took molly.


----------



## `Dave (Jun 10, 2011)

ANC said:


> I wish EVERY night could be the first night you took molly.


haha yeah I say that a lot, with any psychedelic really


----------



## rosecitypapa (Jun 10, 2011)

Pretty little gentle crystals, mm mm good !!

btw, how did the slang 'molly' ever come about?


----------



## kieranttt (Jun 30, 2011)

rosecitypapa said:


> Pretty little gentle crystals, mm mm good !!
> 
> btw, how did the slang 'molly' ever come about?


God knows, Anybody hear about that shit at that festival about the missing girl molly hahaha? shit cracked me up


----------



## Hmong559 (Jul 1, 2011)

I rather have good old normal x just that everything out not is bad pill 
I dont even know wats good now


----------



## maganza (Jul 1, 2011)

ANC said:


> I wish EVERY night could be the first night you took molly.


I have found that if you only take molly once a year its always amazing, sometimes even better than the first trip


----------



## NP88 (Jul 1, 2011)

maganza said:


> I have found that if you only take molly once a year its always amazing, sometimes even better than the first trip



Leaving a nice period of time between rolling is always suggested. Are you trying the same batch of molly after a year of not trying it, or is it a different batch?

Molly in my area can be MDMA, cut MDMA, or just some random chemicals. I tested a gel cap filled with "molly" once and it tested the same as 2cb. I think there was also coke and possibly some K in those ones too. I didn't actually try it, because I had gotten some high purity MDMA from elsewhere about a month prior. I hope these assholes that could very well be poisoning people end up in jail. This one fucker nearly offed himself overdosing on cocaine recently. The next week, he was trying to push a few ounces of the 2cb and other chemical mixture. I warned his buyers, but they didn't seem to care... go figure!


----------



## maganza (Jul 1, 2011)

Until now has been new batches and always very good (i only do crystals btw, dont trust pills). saved one gram of some amsterdam molly from my last roll and has been sitting in my drawer for two months. madness i tell you  just jk im used to the waiting, it pays off in the end xD


----------



## NP88 (Jul 1, 2011)

There is nothing worse than a roll that fails to meet expectations.....


----------



## maganza (Jul 1, 2011)

Exactly, one time got some weird crystals, supposedly mdma, tasted like it and was very white. it sucked to be waiting for something amazing to kick in and then nothing special happens. tip of the day, if you find some bomb crystals buy enough for the upcoming years lol, the rolls dont really differ they tend to be similar so might as well go for the quality stuff that will make you feel amazing when you wake up.


----------



## kieranttt (Jul 3, 2011)

maganza said:


> Exactly, one time got some weird crystals, supposedly mdma, tasted like it and was very white. it sucked to be waiting for something amazing to kick in and then nothing special happens. tip of the day, if you find some bomb crystals buy enough for the upcoming years lol, the rolls dont really differ they tend to be similar so might as well go for the quality stuff that will make you feel amazing when you wake up.


I agree, The abundance of shit MDMA is unreal.


----------



## KindGrower (Jul 3, 2011)

kieranttt said:


> I agree, The abundance of shit MDMA is unreal.


Yep as is acid.


----------



## Hmong559 (Jul 3, 2011)

maganza said:


> Lol his crystalls are not compressed...they simply have not been broken into small pieces..i can also get some of that crystall goodnes..just a bit browner but still very pure. I have never taken a pill always been crystals and im pretty sure i have been making the right decision lol. The peak is just super intense, very clean high.
> 
> Hope everyone gets a chance to try some in crystal form for the real deal (they mix so much shit in with pills..)
> 
> Only downside is the taste.. «i dont even want to start describing how bad that shit tastes lol, my advice is wrap some up in some rolling paper and down it goes, its what we call in my country a crystal bomb lol


damn those sounds good is that still the same as mollies or is it different


----------



## Michael Phelps (Jul 4, 2011)

You ever had Purple moon rock before?


One of my buddies had some a couple nights ago and he said it's in the top 3 experiences he has ever had... It's a big statment considering he has rolled close to 500 times to say the least...


----------



## maganza (Jul 4, 2011)

Michael Phelps said:


> You ever had Purple moon rock before?
> 
> 
> One of my buddies had some a couple nights ago and he said it's in the top 3 experiences he has ever had... It's a big statment considering he has rolled close to 500 times to say the least...


Hmmm remember when i was introduced into the "drug world" my dealer started to explain the ranking of mdma crystals, most of it was not true but i never forgot him talking about some purple mdma that was the best u could get, so that stuff does exist? whats makes it so special and also purple colored?


----------



## Michael Phelps (Jul 4, 2011)

maganza said:


> Hmmm remember when i was introduced into the "drug world" my dealer started to explain the ranking of mdma crystals, most of it was not true but i never forgot him talking about some purple mdma that was the best u could get, so that stuff does exist? whats makes it so special and also purple colored?


Me and my buddy where wondering what makes it purple as well, we tried looking it up through shroomery and blue light but we had no luck. He did say without a doubt it's the best mdma he has ever had.


He said the weird thing was is that it was deep purple but when it was crushed up it was very light looking with a slight hint of purple...


----------



## rosecitypapa (Jul 4, 2011)

If they aren't talking about the marquis reagent reaction for testing the purity of mdma, then get your waiters on cuz it's getting deep!


----------



## heathaa (Jul 4, 2011)

it looks just like solar salt...must have been fun


----------



## kieranttt (Aug 8, 2011)

Michael Phelps said:


> Me and my buddy where wondering what makes it purple as well, we tried looking it up through shroomery and blue light but we had no luck. He did say without a doubt it's the best mdma he has ever had.
> 
> 
> He said the weird thing was is that it was deep purple but when it was crushed up it was very light looking with a slight hint of purple...


When you guys first spoke abpout purple i hadent experienced it but a while ago we got this really pale violet type crystals. .2 rock in half a litre of whiskey, so much fun!


----------



## floridasucks (Aug 8, 2011)

Michael Phelps said:


> Me and my buddy where wondering what makes it purple as well, we tried looking it up through shroomery and blue light but we had no luck. He did say without a doubt it's the best mdma he has ever had.
> 
> 
> He said the weird thing was is that it was deep purple but when it was crushed up it was very light looking with a slight hint of purple...


dam... i want some.


----------



## Sti1984 (Aug 8, 2011)

floridasucks said:


> dam... i want some.


Me Too!!!!


----------



## thizz13 (Aug 8, 2011)

yum.................................................


----------



## Michael Sparks (Aug 8, 2011)

So beautiful, great pics and thanks for sharing guys, it would be a fortuitous event for myself. Would be interested in production however in a place where is wasn't discriminated against so vehemently.


----------



## RawBudzski (Aug 8, 2011)

Are you local in southern cali, and are you mobile.


----------



## kieranttt (Aug 9, 2011)

RawBudzski said:


> Are you local in southern cali, and are you mobile.


This aimed at me dude?


----------



## toker! (Aug 9, 2011)

mdma crystals we must be gettin ripped off in ireland its a powder


----------



## kieranttt (Aug 9, 2011)

toker! said:


> mdma crystals we must be gettin ripped off in ireland its a powder


shoot me a pm good sir.


----------

